# Is it possible to find a job outside New Zealand



## magicfluency

Hi guys, may i know how you guys seek for a job in New Zealand, and we are outside of New Zealand, is it possible? Is there any suggestion could share with me? last week, i tried to submit many CV and not sure if I could get any call or interview via phone. Thank you!


----------



## EasyBoy

magicfluency said:


> Hi guys, may i know how you guys seek for a job in New Zealand, and we are outside of New Zealand, is it possible? Is there any suggestion could share with me? last week, i tried to submit many CV and not sure if I could get any call or interview via phone. Thank you!


I am in a same boat as you. Chances are very less but still i am taking my chances.
Applying through Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed.
Hope that helps.


----------



## magicfluency

EasyBoy said:


> I am in a same boat as you. Chances are very less but still i am taking my chances.
> Applying through Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed.
> Hope that helps.


Thank you EasyBoy, you are always helpful! ok, i think i should kepp trying to increase the chances and wait for EOI result. good luck to you too! i thnink i have anyother question to you in my anoyher thread, could you help check it. thank you so much!


----------



## EasyBoy

magicfluency said:


> Thank you EasyBoy, you are always helpful! ok, i think i should kepp trying to increase the chances and wait for EOI result. good luck to you too! i thnink i have anyother question to you in my anoyher thread, could you help check it. thank you so much!


Could you please pass me the link? I will try to answer the question if i can.


----------



## magicfluency

EasyBoy said:


> Could you please pass me the link? I will try to answer the question if i can.


i am using the app, cannot get the link. the subject is 'about claiming points of spouse education'.  

thank you!


----------



## anu andy

Hi magicfluency and easyboy!
Good to know both of u. As I wish to immigrate to NZ, your posts motivate me to some extent. Like, see someone as in my stage. I wish to know, whats your position now..? Do u people moved to NZ..? Can you pls...share your experiences with me? I m a secondary school teacher. If I couldnt get a job related to me, I have planned to search someother jobs, thats available in NZ. Pls give your words... thank u..


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*Jobs @ Auckland NZ*



magicfluency said:


> Hi guys, may i know how you guys seek for a job in New Zealand, and we are outside of New Zealand, is it possible? Is there any suggestion could share with me? last week, i tried to submit many CV and not sure if I could get any call or interview via phone. Thank you!



Hello all NZ settled friends / PRs / citizens,
I had a question -

My wife is from the Life Insurance (Medical Underwriting) job-sector / profile.....
SHE has overseas experience of 1 year in USA and about 6 months in AUS ...

Overall SHE has about 9 years of total exp in this profile.

What are the chances of her getting a job in NZ ?
What are the best cities/places to look out for - for her profile ??


Kindly guide/advise ........


----------



## escapedtonz

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> Hello all NZ settled friends / PRs / citizens,
> I had a question -
> 
> My wife is from the Life Insurance (Medical Underwriting) job-sector / profile.....
> SHE has overseas experience of 1 year in USA and about 6 months in AUS ...
> 
> Overall SHE has about 9 years of total exp in this profile.
> 
> What are the chances of her getting a job in NZ ?
> What are the best cities/places to look out for - for her profile ??
> 
> Kindly guide/advise ........


Best bet for a job in that field will surely be Auckland then maybe Wellington. Mostly all of the major insurance companies work out of Auckland I think.
Have a look through www.seek.co.nz for vacancies. She must have the correct qualifications in order to get a job. 
You need to decide a plan for obtaining a visa which will allow you to come to nz and live/work. Maybe this is getting a job offer first then applying for the visa or maybe you'd like to secure a visa first then get a job.
Check out www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*hey*



escapedtonz said:


> Best bet for a job in that field will surely be Auckland then maybe Wellington. Mostly all of the major insurance companies work out of Auckland I think.
> Have a look through Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for vacancies. She must have the correct qualifications in order to get a job.
> You need to decide a plan for obtaining a visa which will allow you to come to nz and live/work. Maybe this is getting a job offer first then applying for the visa or maybe you'd like to secure a visa first then get a job.
> Check out www.immigration.govt.nz



hey Escaped-to-NZ

Thanks a lot friend for your inputs.

RE: the visa / work-rights; WE both are already Australian PRs ; so I reckon WE both wont be having too much of an issue on that front .... Pls. correct me if I was wrong


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*also*



escapedtonz said:


> Best bet for a job in that field will surely be Auckland then maybe Wellington. Mostly all of the major insurance companies work out of Auckland I think.
> Have a look through Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for vacancies. She must have the correct qualifications in order to get a job.
> You need to decide a plan for obtaining a visa which will allow you to come to nz and live/work. Maybe this is getting a job offer first then applying for the visa or maybe you'd like to secure a visa first then get a job.
> Check out www.immigration.govt.nz



And YES - both of us validated our AUS PRs here @ Sydney in August 2014; and this PR is valid until Nov 2018 !!


----------



## piyush1132003

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> And YES - both of us validated our AUS PRs here @ Sydney in August 2014; and this PR is valid until Nov 2018 !!


Allowed to work in NZ too till your main visa expires...

But keep in mind, that wont help you to get RRV or Citizenship in long run fr Aus.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*hey*



piyush1132003 said:


> Allowed to work in NZ too till your main visa expires...
> 
> But keep in mind, that wont help you to get RRV or Citizenship in long run fr Aus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum



Oh ok ok ..... I see
Thanks man.


----------



## escapedtonz

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> hey Escaped-to-NZ
> 
> Thanks a lot friend for your inputs.
> 
> RE: the visa / work-rights; WE both are already Australian PRs ; so I reckon WE both wont be having too much of an issue on that front .... Pls. correct me if I was wrong


The visa's won't be an issue then. 
With AUS PR you will be awarded Resident Visa's (RV) when you arrive at the Immigration border assuming you meet the criteria in relation to criminal history etc.
The NZ RV will allow you to live study and work here permanently, however it will carry an immediate travel condition which means if you leave the country for any reason the visa will expire and you will again need the AUS PR to get back in again. Just have to be careful that you don't leave NZ and then find you can't get back in because your AUS PR has expired.
Once you have held NZ RV for a minimum of 2 years you can apply for Permanent Residency Visa PRV which will remove the immediate expiry travel condition and allow you to come and go as you please.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*Oh - I see*



escapedtonz said:


> The visa's won't be an issue then.
> With AUS PR you will be awarded Resident Visa's (RV) when you arrive at the Immigration border assuming you meet the criteria in relation to criminal history etc.
> The NZ RV will allow you to live study and work here permanently, however it will carry an immediate travel condition which means if you leave the country for any reason the visa will expire and you will again need the AUS PR to get back in again. Just have to be careful that you don't leave NZ and then find you can't get back in because your AUS PR has expired.
> Once you have held NZ RV for a minimum of 2 years you can apply for Permanent Residency Visa PRV which will remove the immediate expiry travel condition and allow you to come and go as you please.


Oh OK --- I see
Thanks again man.

Appreciate it !!!


----------

